# Server neuanschaffung

## Geizeskrank

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen Server zuzulegen.

Die alte NSLU hatte schnell ausgedient als ich das Powerbook zugespielt bekam.

Allerdings vermisse ich etwas die geringe Stromaufnahme ...

Kennt Ihr alternative oder benutzt sie vllt. sogar?

Meine Anforderungen:

2x Sata oder 2x eSata

1x GBit LAN

ARM Prozessor 500Mhz aufwärts

Rest ist mir gleich =)

----------

## yuhu

Was willst Du damit machen? (eventuell Virtualisierung?)

Wieviel Leistung (Watt) darf es max/idle benötigen?

Was darf es kosten?

----------

## Geizeskrank

Hallo,

es sollen laufen 

Samba

vsftpd

kissdx

evtl später iscsi-target, also reiner fileserver...

idle max 10Watt

Der Kostengürtel von 60€ sollte nicht gesprengt werden, ich hatte mich schon fast mit der Seagate goflex net 

angefreundet, aber wenn man (angeblich) dort Linux rein tut (Debian, Gentoo) sollen die Sata Ports nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.

gruß

----------

## ScytheMan

Naja wenn du noch ein bisschen wartest wäre die Cubox interessant. http://www.solid-run.com/products/cubox

hat aber nur 1x eSata, den rest müsstest du halt per USB anschließen.

ist aber auch ein bisschen teurer mit 99€.

----------

## boospy

Ich würde dann wohl doch Freenas8 nehmen. Funzt ganz gut.

lg

boospy

----------

## EOF

Wenn Du etwas warten kannst, dann wäre

http://www.raspberrypi.org/

eine Option. Soll es Ende des Jahres auch mit Gehäuse

geben.

Die Hardware:

http://elinux.org/Rpi_Hardware

----------

## boospy

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Wenn Du etwas warten kannst, dann wäre
> 
> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
> 
> eine Option. Soll es Ende des Jahres auch mit Gehäuse
> ...

 

Ja das Ding hab ich mir schon vorreserviert. Aber für das Vorhaben sicher zu schwach.

----------

## Geizeskrank

 *boospy wrote:*   

>  *EOF wrote:*   Wenn Du etwas warten kannst, dann wäre
> 
> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
> 
> eine Option. Soll es Ende des Jahres auch mit Gehäuse
> ...

 

genau dem hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst, deshalb der Thread, aber mir fehlt das S-ATA und GBit LAN, sonst hätt ich mir den persönlich abgeholt  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Geizeskrank wrote:*   

> genau dem hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst, deshalb der Thread, aber mir fehlt das S-ATA und GBit LAN, sonst hätt ich mir den persönlich abgeholt 

 

Das gibt es aber auch: http://www.embeddedarm.com/products/board-detail.php?product=TS-7800

Aber weit über deinem Budget  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## tazinblack

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Naja wenn du noch ein bisschen wartest wäre die Cubox interessant. http://www.solid-run.com/products/cubox
> 
> hat aber nur 1x eSata, den rest müsstest du halt per USB anschließen.
> 
> ist aber auch ein bisschen teurer mit 99€.

 

Dieses schnuckelige Kistchen würde ich mir ja auch gleich vorbestellen, aber die wollen 30€ Versandkosten nach Deutschland und das find ich doch etwas frech wenn man die Größe bedenkt.

Sonst wär das Ding echt genau das, was ich suche. Ob man da speziell angepasste Kernelsourcen braucht?

----------

## Geizeskrank

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *Geizeskrank wrote:*   genau dem hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst, deshalb der Thread, aber mir fehlt das S-ATA und GBit LAN, sonst hätt ich mir den persönlich abgeholt  
> 
> Das gibt es aber auch: http://www.embeddedarm.com/products/board-detail.php?product=TS-7800
> 
> Aber weit über deinem Budget 
> ...

 

Genau sowas suche ich, aber es sieht so aus als müsse man gleich 100 stk kaufen.

edit: stimmt nicht, wird nur günstiger ... warum ist das ding so teuer?

gibts Schaltpläne? =)

----------

## bbgermany

Keine Ahnung warum die Dinger so teuer sind. Ich hab nur mal kurz Google bemüht, als ich den Thread gesehen habe. Ich würde ja auch lieber so ein kleines System haben anstatt von meinem Athlon X2 als Server. Aber >100$ ist einfach nicht drin meiner Meinung nach.

Für die Schaltpläne schau doch mal unter Resources. Vielleicht ist das was passendes...

MfG. Stefan

----------

## think4urs11

irgendwie paßt das besser ins Diskussionsforum

----------

## think4urs11

irgendwie paßt das besser ins Diskussionsforum

----------

## bbgermany

 *think4urs11 wrote:*   

> irgendwie paßt das besser ins Diskussionsforum

 

Muahahaaa, Double-Post by Admin... SCNR

MfG. Stefan

----------

## misterjack

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Double-Post by Admin...

 

verkackt  :Very Happy: 

----------

